# Cheoy Lee's in general



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

So I am looking around Yacht World and Sailboat Listings as I have nothing better to do today but my job, and mind you this is not in regards to me buying one as a first boat, but possibly the "Eventual Boat". Cheoy Lee's, how are they considered? I know some would probably refer to some of them as Old Shoes. Do they sail well? Are the Perry designed better then the Pedrick's, someone else? Or is that an Apples to Oranges comparison? Times like these are when I wish I knew more about design and sailing characteristics. I am thinking a nice 36-40 foot would be a nice way to "retire" from the proverbial Rat-Race. Thanks in advance.  

CB

EDIT: Let me also say that my idea of retirement sailing is cruising the east coast and hitting the Caribbean. Gulf of Mexico sailing probably too. No real plans to cross either ocean.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

there was a perry designed 41' for sale at our marina that i had a chance to climb around. i thought she was beautiful. spacious interior, well laid out and warm+cozy. A lot of teak to maintain, i mean a lot. you will hear some conflicting reports about the quality of the deck, and i have heard that a lot of their parts were custom made at the yard, so original replacement maybe a PITA.

i would love to own one someday.

Cheoy Lee sailboats for sale by owner.

Cheoy Lees For Sale


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

QuickMick - Thanks for the info. Having a difficult time finding "real" info on them. I have read also about the parts being a bit hard to find but I am hoping by now that would have been dealt with by a previous owner. And then there is the leaky decks too. But still, they are nice and I would like to have them on the future list. Wondering how they sail and if I got the wild idea, should you take one across the pond.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

"In terms of other boats with an old world look and solid construction...I would say the Baba's, Tashiba's,Southern Cross's , Westsails, some Tayanas probably come closest to that look. If you like a clipper bow then the CaboRicos, Bayfields, Gozzards and Vagabonds might appeal to your sense of tradition."

I would like to take credit for the above info but I just copied and pasted from Cam in a previous thread. I think it is nice to keep your options open in case you do come up with $100K+ to buy a heavy cruiser.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

jephotog said:


> ..... I think it is nice to keep your options open in case you do come up with $100K+ to buy a heavy cruiser.


Very well said and is some of the info I am looking for. Thanks.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

here is some more info, and specs on diff models, first link has more historical data....

Sailboats built by Cheoy Lee Shipyard on Sailboatdata.com

SailboatData.com - sailboat database with specifications, drawings and photos, more than 8000 listings


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a link to a Cheoy Lee site. Cheoy Lee Sailboat Association

You wouldn't be retiring though - just changing from current job to one of maintaining teak.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

mitiempo said:


> You wouldn't be retiring though - just changing from current job to one of maintaining teak.


Is that really a bad thing?  Thanks for the links.

Does anyone know how they sail? I like the Cabo's too. Just looking of course at this point. But it would be nice to know the sailing characteristics too. Will need to figure out that whole "How the hell am I going to pay for this?" thing too.....


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

This one owned by my neighbor sails well. 35' all teak from the early 60s.


----------



## rogern (May 13, 2000)

*We love ours.*

We bought a '74 Cheoy Lee Clipper 42 in 2006, and have no regrets at all. But, ours had been extensively re-fit in the late 90s, including new teak decks, aluminum masts and outboard chainplates, new engine and electronics. We could not have afforded to do that work ourselves, and it was all required.

CL's earned their nickname, "Cheoy Leaky." The boats from the early 70s on are fiberglass, with teak deck laid over. The original deck screws often punctured the glass skin and let water enter the core. Any original spruce spars are either high maintenance or too far gone and need replacing. Chainplates are another common problem of failure due to poor materials and enclosure within the furniture which prevents their inspection. That said, ours is absolutely beautiful, and tough as nails.

Bill Luder was known for traditional boats. Bob Perry is also a renowned designer with a diverse portfolio, as is Pedrick. Robb and Rhodes drew boats for Cheoy Lee, too. They never worried about consistency between the designs they commissioned, and as a result there is an enormous variety among their boats. They were pioneers in fiberglass construction, building on a hundred years of boat building, and are still around today. Their sailboats are also 30 - 40 years old by now, and most need work.

My advice? Get some more experience and start on building your own criteria, then shop extensively, and if you find a prospect, get a brutal surveyor to guard your interests. Remember, as you're reading about all the criteria others feel important, that sailing is about joy as much as adventure or competition, and if you don't like the picture you see when you paint yourself into some boats cockpit, you haven't found the boat for you. ( I stole that from Perry.)

Just One Sailors Opinion.
Roger 
1974 CL Clipper 42 Schooner "Lydia Green"


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger, +1 on that post. Was hoping to hear from an owner. I had heard about the decks leaking but not about the chainplates. It is definately something to keep in mind. Yes, when I am ready I will do it right as this purchase, a few years down the road, will be like buying a home but more. Thanks again and if you have any other info you would like to share about your boat or Cheoy's in general, please feel free to PM it to me. Would like to see pics of Lydia Green if you have any.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, I've got the bug for a Cheoy Lee myself. This one came up a few weeks ago, but has sold. Picasa Web Albums - JC - sv Softair

YouTube - Captain JC sailing Softair

If I like this boat, what else might appeal to me if I'm looking to move up from my "coastal cruiser" Hunter 36? We'd be sailing from Texas to the BVI's, and on from there.


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

RTB said:


> Man, I've got the bug for a Cheoy Lee myself. This one came up a few weeks ago, but has sold. Picasa Web Albums - JC - sv Softair
> 
> YouTube - Captain JC sailing Softair
> 
> If I like this boat, what else might appeal to me if I'm looking to move up from my "coastal cruiser" Hunter 36? We'd be sailing from Texas to the BVI's, and on from there.


That looks to be a Cheoy Lee Offshore 41, designed by Ray Richards. My father owned one for 25 years. When she was finally sold, she needed some serious deck work due to the above mentioned issues with the teak decks being screwed into the fiberglass -- probably needed an entire re-core job. That being said, we sailed her through some rough stuff (gales in the North Atlantic, 25 footers in the gulf stream on the way to Bermuda) and she handled it well. Also handled a family of 6 for summer cruising quite comfortably. Not the fastest boat around, but I don't think anyone buys one of these to go racing ...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, it was an Offshore 41. The decks checked out good on a recent survey. It had new masts, sails, and engine replaced in 2008. But it's been sold, so off the market now.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Anchored in Branford on Thursday, I saw Lydia Green (posted above) power in and anchor too. A lovely vessel.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

rogern said:


> We bought a '74 Cheoy Lee Clipper 42 in 2006
> 1974 CL Clipper 42 Schooner "Lydia Green"


As far as it's possible to say, you have probably the single most beautiful "small" boat ever built IMHO. Sailing into a harbour or anchorage in that boat must be like pulling up to a nightclub in a Lambo - every head turns. Luders was a master and along with Rhodes and Stevens drew the prettiest boats ever.

Do you know how many 42's were rigged as Schooners?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

cb32863 said:


> I had heard about the decks leaking but not about the chainplates. It is definately something to keep in mind.


Chainplates are really not that big a deal. Any boat remotely near the age you are considering must have them checked. I redid all mine, including a reasonably complex stemhead fitting for a few $hundred. I saved a bit by polishing them myself but even paying for that would still have been no more than $1K.

Mine were very accessible and I understand some aren't but it is still routine work on an old boat. One upside if they aren't accessible is that you can *make* them accessible when you re-do them.


----------

